# Indian lake



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm planning on fishing from shore from around noon till dark if there bitting if anyone wants to meet up just let me know


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll be targeting saugeye and crappie


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

jon84 said:


> I'll be targeting saugeye and crappie


Was there lastnite(Saturday nite), got 5 nice ones,biggest 21". Lotsa dinks.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

When you fishing on the South Shore


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Had a good day today cought all but 1 on a white silver and blue jerk bait


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice job, good report!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice fish


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Whoa! That's a big girl!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm hooked now!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a PIG! Nicely done, jon84.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great fish, congrats.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful fish I just caught my pb saugeye last night at local res mine went 6lb 2oz


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

jon84 said:


> When you fishing on the South Shore


We are there at night.. Nice!! We got into a few lastnite. Had to do a lot of moving and sifting thru shorts but ended up with 8 between the two of us. Couple females and they just inhaled hj! Back hooks in gullets. Couple nice males too. Daybreak and the bite ends for us. Tried for couple hrs again at first light and can't get bite lol.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Nice fish jon84, Were any of the fish milking yet?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Job on tge fish Congrats guys. Males we got last night were. We also got into some girls all with eggs still. Big Joshy swims and 2 hook here's was best.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Bladecrazy said:


> Nice fish jon84, Were any of the fish milking yet?


Yes 2 of them were


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Great Job on tge fish Congrats guys. Males we got last night were. We also got into some girls all with eggs still. Big Joshy swims and 2 hook here's was best.


I need help with the joshys! Lol I have cought fish on everything but joshys. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW! John 84 That is a big Saugeye thanks for the report. Nice fish there also Wiskerchaser I'm wishing for some of those same size Saugeye.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

jon84 said:


> I need help with the joshys! Lol I have cought fish on everything but joshys. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


I'm the opposite Love joshys been catching fish on them since tryed them out im still trying to figure out the jerks


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

whiskerchaser said:


> I'm the opposite Love joshys been catching fish on them since tryed them out im still trying to figure out the jerks


I'm sure they'll work great when I figure out what I'm doing wrong lol


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Them indian saugeyes is straight sick of joshys! Lol!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thinking of trying to fish this afternoon till it storms, maybe it will turn them on


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm Here at Indian right now and it's a very slow bite. Hopefully it picks up this evening.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Big Joshy saved the day again yesterday, picked up 3 saugeye (one 16 inch keeper , 2 throw backs ) Picked up 3 crappie.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats the lake conditions especially after the rain the past few days? Was going to head up shortly, hopeing for all sorts of water comming in


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow, nice size saugeyes there, Good job


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

TomC said:


> Whats the lake conditions especially after the rain the past few days? Was going to head up shortly, hopeing for all sorts of water comming in


Water wasn't bad. Wind had it churnin. Moundwood was blown out. Wind died down,didn't rain that much more unless it came after 230a.. found a few. One bout 20 and a 16. Few shorts.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the report think I'm gonna give it a try again tonight


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Caught 10-12 fish last night, off the bank, 2.75 Joshy's, crappies, white bass, and saugeyes.

Was probably bit around 20 times, missed quite a few, guessing the misses were crappies?


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Fished a little bit and didn't see any fish caught. But I did catch a 11.5in crappie on a hj10. I've snagged them before but that's the first I've caught on a bigger jerk bait. Atleat I didn't get skunked lol


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Lake was on fire yesterday. Went up with the boys and we caught over 24 cats, 5 were 6+lbs, also managed 21 eyes, larges being 20", got 1 crappie and a fluke white bass. Cats came on FRESH creek chub chunks, the eyes on minnows tightlined and hooked in the tail. The weather conditions sucked as it didn't get above 55 and the winds were out of the west at 15mph plus. saw some bass guys in boats going out in the white caps.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

TomC said:


> Lake was on fire yesterday. Went up with the boys and we caught over 24 cats, 5 were 6+lbs, also managed 21 eyes, larges being 20", got 1 crappie and a fluke white bass. Cats came on FRESH creek chub chunks, the eyes on minnows tightlined and hooked in the tail. The weather conditions sucked as it didn't get above 55 and the winds were out of the west at 15mph plus. saw some bass guys in boats going out in the white caps.


What part of the lake was you on?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would say the SW part


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

TomC said:


> Lake was on fire yesterday. Went up with the boys and we caught over 24 cats, 5 were 6+lbs, also managed 21 eyes, larges being 20", got 1 crappie and a fluke white bass. Cats came on FRESH creek chub chunks, the eyes on minnows tightlined and hooked in the tail. The weather conditions sucked as it didn't get above 55 and the winds were out of the west at 15mph plus. saw some bass guys in boats going out in the white caps.


Wasn't that hot for me last nite. Didn't see many caught. Managed half dozen dinks and two @ 16. I'd say the short bites could be eyes too. I've had alota hookups and lost em and the ones I've caught late this week have been barely hooked. Lots short strikes.. But I've caught a few crappie with hj8 I throw too sooo... Lol. Definitely bite turned for me. Wind I think has played a part since it screws up my presentation, but I am guessing we on the downside of the bite? Slim, what's the deal!?!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

used2expedite said:


> Wasn't that hot for me last nite. Didn't see many caught. Managed half dozen dinks and two @ 16. I'd say the short bites could be eyes too. I've had alota hookups and lost em and the ones I've caught late this week have been barely hooked. Lots short strikes.. But I've caught a few crappie with hj8 I throw too sooo... Lol. Definitely bite turned for me. Wind I think has played a part since it screws up my presentation, but I am guessing we on the downside of the bite? Slim, what's the deal!?!


And glad to see you were on the fish tom..


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was on the east end of the lake, the west wind was blowing towards us the whole day. I rarely fish the west end of the lake. 

Side note, I came across an old OGF member while fishing today. I started talking to a guy and we both stopped and was like hey you look sorta farmiliar. He was on here he went by the user name TC1 or tall cool 1, his name was Ted. He's from Dayton. I fished with him bout 4 years ago, he said he got kicked off of here and he tried to rejoin but didn't have luck. It was cool to reconnect with an old member.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Spawn winding down and weather messing with the fish we need heat now to get water Temps up they want to go on a eating binge but inconsistent water Temps messing with them.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Spawn winding down and weather messing with the fish we need heat now to get water Temps up they want to go on a eating binge but inconsistent water Temps messing with them.


So slim if a person was considering going would you think they mite strike out? Wait for a lil warm up?


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

used2expedite said:


> So slim if a person was considering going would you think they mite strike out? Wait for a lil warm up?


It's really slow so far I've been here 3 hours and haven't seen one cought yet


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just saw question lol yes you might strike out but if I had the chance to be out this afternoon I would. I would be hitting areas a little less worked away from the normal. Would be running and gunning at least till right before dark then I would make a weighed decision as to best bet to gave them be there or to show up at.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I left with 1 16.5in. Male and missed a couple on jerk baits the hits were soft and could of been crappie pecking at it


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job sir !


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Last night: caught 2 saugeye, one 19" female, still had eggs, 5 crappies all good ones, 10-12", 1 white bass 13".

Big joshy caught saugeye, and white bass , crappies came on minnows.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Just saw question lol yes you might strike out but if I had the chance to be out this afternoon I would. I would be hitting areas a little less worked away from the normal. Would be running and gunning at least till right before dark then I would make a weighed decision as to best bet to gave them be there or to show up at.


Yeah, I'm thinking thats what we should have done yesterday.. Run n Gun. That 1 crappie every 45min gave us too much hope on those spots lol.... Tough day yesterday but we ended up with some fish. And catching a decent saugeye my first time on the lake, I can't complain!
4-3-16 I think we ended up with 1 17" saugeye, 6-7-8 skinny 10" crappie, 12" channel, 3lb quillback(snagged) after about 9 hrs on the water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking thats what we should have done yesterday.. Run n Gun. That 1 crappie every 45min gave us too much hope on those spots lol.... Tough day yesterday but we ended up with some fish. And catching a decent saugeye my first time on the lake, I can't complain!
> 4-3-16 I think we ended up with 1 17" saugeye, 6-7-8 skinny 10" crappie, 12" channel, 3lb quillback(snagged) after about 9 hrs on the water.


Or we shoukd of taken leaches:-( 
I think if we were able to run n gun,it may have put a couple more saugeye in the boat.but for the most part think we would of had simaler results,just considering the front we faced. Going in we knew what we where getting into.
Lol,gotta love a good challenge!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Forgot about the leaches. Yeah. I just had a feeling they were stacked up somewhere, and that somewhere didn't happen to be anywhere we were! Had fun either way. Was definitely worth getting out and giving it a shot. Yep, we love us a good challenge don't we! We would have needed Popeye or the Incredible Hulk on the boat to do any real running and gunning with that seized up steering cable lol.. All things considered, that was a pretty great trip!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

What a difference a day makes ended up catching 19 eyes with 5 kept had 6th 3 of 4 times over but was looking for last one above 20" did not happen. 2.75 Joshy in a main channel with shad stacked in it. Got them there earlier left to check couple other places with a couple caught at each. Made decision to go back to first area got fish till 10 when I left also hit a big bluegill on a swim as well about ripped it's lip off set the hook so hard it it like a freight train.lol


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Just saw question lol yes you might strike out but if I had the chance to be out this afternoon I would. I would be hitting areas a little less worked away from the normal. Would be running and gunning at least till right before dark then I would make a weighed decision as to best bet to gave them be there or to show up at.


Thx slim. I went anyways sun nite lol. Nothing anywhere, hit moundwood as last resort and got into maybe 20 dinks. Managed two keepers. Saw a local with limit of nice crappie hit the docks. He didn't get any @mwood, but said bye got them around docks.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I may try and go back up for the cats this week. Kinda hoping for more rain before then. Hopefully ill have more luck finding shad too.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

i fished the south bank last night from 8 til 10, caught 3 shorts an 18" and a 16" and lost a monster at the bank.seemed like i could have caught a few more but it wasn't fast n furious


----------



## ndcocherl (Mar 12, 2009)

odell daniel said:


> i fished the south bank last night from 8 til 10, caught 3 shorts an 18" and a 16" and lost a monster at the bank.seemed like i could have caught a few more but it wasn't fast n furious



We're you using minnows?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

ndcocherl said:


> We're you using minnows?


caught them all on rogues real slow,cast joshes for a few before dark and had a couple hits ,lost one.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

odell daniel said:


> i fished the south bank last night from 8 til 10, caught 3 shorts an 18" and a 16" and lost a monster at the bank.seemed like i could have caught a few more but it wasn't fast n furious


I hit it Wed nite with nothing at any of the popular spots or two other places I usually can grab one or two. Went to mwood as a last resort again real late and got bunch of dinks and left with four, biggest was 19". Not bad for what was looking like a bust!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What kind of water temp are you guys seeing there? Curious how much it's cooled since the cooler weather.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

JF1 said:


> What kind of water temp are you guys seeing there? Curious how much it's cooled since the cooler weather.


I don't know exact temp but I will say water and fish are noticeably cooler.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunday we seen temps from like 42-48/49. An it wasnt an increase as the day went on. It was the difference in being inthe back of a cove or not.. 
I imagine it hasnt changed much...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

febuary was warmer than april so far


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

odell daniel said:


> febuary was warmer than april so far


It it lastnite. Maybe 20 dinks, two 17", two nice crappies and one hog I lost between me and buddy. When it would snow it seemed like we would get more hits lol. Did see some guys knocking crappies around docks walls again.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Anyone know current water temperature?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know temps, but crappie,bluegill and saugeye all were biting tonight, despite snow and cold!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

carp said:


> I don't know temps, but crappie,bluegill and saugeye all were biting tonight, despite snow and cold!


Yeah I went Sat nite. Lota cleaning ice out of eyes!! Will say i dont think i ever had eyes freeze up april 9 th!!! Wth lol?! Saw more people crappie fishing than anything. Found buncha dinks again and kept two that were 17. Saw a couple limits but they had been there all day, and this was at 1am.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Decent night Sunday evening, brother in law, and I caught around 20 plus saugeye, lots of 14-14.5 " fish, which is great for the future! Managed 7 keepers from 15.25-16.25! Big Joshys out produced jigs 4 to 1. I know because i used single twister tails, and double twister tails, for the first 1 hour, tails produce 2 saugeye. I then went to various sized joshy's, and colors, all worked well. Actually passed two out to several friends and they started getting them!
All in all good night even though most were under - sized!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Lots of saugeye action last night! Most were 14 7/8" lol but managed a few keepers


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

14 and 15/16" LOL. Fishwnedel is m y brother-in-law!

Hunts an Fishes way to much according to my sister!

Love you Mary!


----------



## TitanFreak9 (Feb 7, 2016)

How's the crappie fishing been?


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Fished WOWC tournament on Sunday. Their were 13 boats that braved the snow, wind and slow bite. 2 teams got their 6 fish limit. a lot of 0's and 1's and 2's. winning weight was 9lbs and something. Big fish was 2.7lbs. My water temp was 42


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Anyone know current water temperature?


it was 39 on sunday,main lake


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> its 39 degrees


Thanks!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

the bite is heating up again! Everything was hitting yesterday!


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

gonna be fishing indian lake Saturday. Haven't done much fishing there. Any advice for a newbie? Last time a few years ago tried floating jigs topped with worms or leeches and floated. also threw some shallow cranks with some success. ended up with some white bass, few eyes, and catfish. mainly targeting eyes this go around.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Everything is heating up, my buddy limited on crappie last night, I've had success on Saugeyes last 3 days, caught a mixed bag of pan fish this weekend, crappies/bluegills and saugeye!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

some mixed bag fish from Saturday!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

carp said:


> the bite is heating up again! Everything was hitting yesterday!


Hey carp I've been outta town and gonna hit it Fri nite -sat morn for eyes. Things heating up with them again? Dying to get one more night in on em. If not im gonna go hit crappie at a closer lake. Thx.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Saugeyes still biting!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

carp said:


> Saugeyes still biting!


Great! Nice mixed bag.. Thx for the info, I gotta get my fix in


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

going to head up thurs and Friday this week. looks like the weather is gona take a turn for the worst, im hoping for heavy rain!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys, so theres not a bunch of different threads ref to questions to indian lake, Lets try and keep them on this thread.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was up there Sunday and didn't catch a thing. I did see a few cought but not many


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

TomC said:


> Hey guys, so theres not a bunch of different threads ref to questions to indian lake, Lets try and keep them on this thread.


I ended up going sat. Ended up with 5 keeper 16-17". Maybe a doz shorts.. 8 big slab crappie on hj 8 too. Not bad night at all the popular spots. Was crowded till hr or so after dark.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How the lake lookibg after the rain today? How much rain they get up there?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Lake was on fire yesterday. Between the group we managed 37 eyes, all from 14-22", and close to 50 cats. Best cats were a couple 5lbers, 2 in the 6zone, 1 7lber and one that went right at 8lbs. All but 3 cats were caught on cut shad or shad guts, the other 3 came on bass minnows. All eyes came on bass/crappie minnows. 

Wind was out of the west most of the day then around 4ish it came from the north east. Rain off and on as well, water temp was 62 degrees.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

any new reports? the lake must have slowed way down.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Water temp around 59°. Main lake is pretty clear compared to normal. Dink extravaganza last night. 20:1 dink to keeper ratio. Livewell pump was dead. Tore the back end of the boat out and got her fixed.


----------

